

Best books for learning HTML5/JavaScript Mobile Apps? - jaworrom

I&#x27;ve been looking for a solid book or two related to HTML5&#x2F;JS Mobile App Development and was wondering if anyone had some solid recommendations?
======
dchuk
I find that these types of frameworks move so fast that any book about them
goes out of date almost immediately. I've been following along with
IonicFramework.com's progress and their github repo.

Try just reading through their code and examples and deconstruct what they're
working towards.

~~~
snarkyturtle
Anybody who worked with Sencha/ExtJS could attest to it. A few years back they
were the goto mobile framework and it seems to have lost steam. The best way
would be to monitor current trends and learn the design principles and
frameworks that they're based off of (right now, MV* frameworks like Angular,
what Ionic is using.)

------
jaworrom
Thanks to all for the input!

------
notastartup
what are some html5/javascript frameworks for building desktop GUI apps?

